# Big Scale Model Rocketry



## ABbuggin (Dec 6, 2006)

I was wondering if there is anybody on the forum who is into model rocketry. I mean the very powerful ones not the beginner models. I am currently buiding a 7 feet tall, 6 feet wind, Star Wars X-Wing style rocket. It will "shoot" missels through 2 stage mini rickets attatched to its wings. It will also use 10 motors. I have a couple questions with with the rocket.

I would like to get different oppinions on some of the parts. I guess just wondering what other opinions are.

 

Thanks,

AB


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2006)

Why did you post this in the general mantis discussion forum? Please pay attention.


----------



## infinity (Dec 6, 2006)

I am... I used to belong to a rocket club and we frequently sent up rockets in excess of about 6 feet high... Never got them back of course- i'd hate to be the guy whose car those landed on! :twisted: - So ur designing your own? What altitude u trying to reach?


----------



## wuwu (Dec 6, 2006)

> Why did you post this in the general mantis discussion forum? Please pay attention.


this is OTHER discussions, not related to mantis keeping.


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2006)

> > Why did you post this in the general mantis discussion forum? Please pay attention.
> 
> 
> this is OTHER discussions, not related to mantis keeping.


I moved it. It was in general mantid discussions. But to keep it back on topic I used to do some model rocketry. Nothing really big just the small stuff. It was fun. Got any pics of your rocket AB?


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 6, 2006)

I am sorry about posting it in th wrong area!  

Anyway I am not really going for altitude with this rocket. Just for fun. I have already designed one that is 3 stage D engine...I am shooting for 5000 feet (the rocket is about 1 foot long). I am designing this big rocket my self. Just wanted to try something different.

Infinity, I do have one question...where did you get the larch pad and rod from for you big rockets? I am having a hard time finding them. :?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 6, 2006)

My Big Sister (the big brothers big sisters foundation kind) her Husband used to take us kids out to the desert here (Death Valley) and other areas to shoot off his rockets. I remember them being taller than him and man we'd have a blast! We usually got most of them back, but we were in the dessert so there was always a mountain or rock to climb on to get a better view of the surrounding area. We had to get them back though because he always attached mini camcorders or something to them so that we could watch the videos when we got home. Never built one myself tho other than just helping piece them back together lol.


----------



## infinity (Dec 7, 2006)

Actually, we made them... It's dead easy if you have a steel plate about a foot or two in diameter, stick it on a tripod and weld a 4 foot 3mm rod in the centre at 90*... There are model shops which sell launch pads- often included as part of a kit with the rocket itself but for D engines, that might not be heavy duty enough. and obviously, with a D, unless u stick a very large hole in the parachute or it's a dead calm day, you're not going to get it back...


----------



## ABbuggin (Dec 12, 2006)

I will be using a streamer for the smaller rocket.


----------

